# Happy birds



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

Whenever I go out to see the girls I find them waiting at the door for me. The outside of the run is covered with bamboo fence and the door is solid wood -so I can't see them until I open that door. 
Today I watched out the window where we can see into the coop as I sent Sarah out with some oatmeal. It was a drizzly day so they were hanging out in the coop. Upon hearing the house door open, one by one the chickens hopped out and ran to the door-running so fast they had that cute waddle -- it was so funny - and endearing to see how much they want to see what's coming. How disappointed they must be the days I walk in empty handed. 

Made me smile - and appreciate them just a little more.


----------



## fargolady (Oct 18, 2012)

Our girls get shut inside of the barn at night. In the morning I open the door and they all come running out. They love to get outside it doesn't matter what the weather is.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

mine are sat looking through the back door at me as we type


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Every morning I open the little chicken sized door first. And every morning Cocky Rocky is the first out the door, talking the whole way down the ramp, then he turns around, talking, talking and greets every girl who comes out and when all the members of his personal "harem" are out he gathers them around and they head off in one direction or another. The other boys hang back, I think that is their chance to eat at the feeders, they usually are still on the roosts in the morning and they hit the feeders after the "Top Cock" leaves.


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

They remind me of puppies . Their tails would be wagging if they could manage it.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Aren't chickens just the best Jen!  Love how they get so excited to see you just like a dog does. Course, when I'm waking them at 5 a.m. to care for them before I have to leave for the day - all I get are these looks "are you nuts!" Tillie always leans forward to look out the window. Sees its still dark out. Looks at me, looks back out the window, then back at me. Her expression says it all. Ya Tillie, its still "bedtime" for some anyway.  She's so funny. She's one of my "first borns" I got as a day old chick May 17, 2010.


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

It is very nice how happy they are to see me. I check on them through out the day. So when I am walking to their area I will call out to them and they always answer back and my rooster does a dance. Some times they get up under my feet like the cats do! You should hear the squawk when one gets tangled in my feet! You'd think they'd stop that, nope, just like the cats, they get right back under your feet.


----------

